
Caesar Says hello world! - anbux
https://gradient55.blogspot.com/2019/06/caesar-says-hello-world_25.html
======
anbux
I read the blog post and to my surprise it talks about adding more characters
to simple caesar cipher. Can we do it with emoji's? It is going to be fun to
try out.

